# Whitetail2 North Bay Ontario....



## pen101 (Sep 12, 2010)

A beginer, picked up a whitetail 2 (Bear) and had a new string put on it.
Looking for cams to bring the draw length from (as good as I can measure) 29.5 to 28 inch's.
I can shoot her, but would be far more comfortable with 28 inch.
The cam numbers that are on her are as follows....L16311 and U16310.
As I understand it there are two modules for this (the sticker say 30" draw)..one for a 30 inch draw and another for 28inch...I believe it came with the 30" cam but I am not the original owner (1990 model) and am looking to buy the right cams for it.


Any help...much appreciated!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

hey.. how about giving the bow shop a call.. they have a box full of old cams. They may have one for your WT2

http://www.bow-shop.com/

Gilles


----------



## pen101 (Sep 12, 2010)

I sent them off an email yesterday...with any luck....
I am into getting this bow up and running before making an investment.
I am left eye dom. but right handed...my left arm is missing a few inch's of tendon so its a righty I am useing...
I am just a beginer and took my bow to a shop up here and got less service and advise than was rightfully due to a customer.
Altho I complained about my draw length about being uncomfortable (yes before the new string was installed) he said it was fine. I feel he should have advised me about the cams or another bow.
When I picked up my bow he had cranked the draw weight up as far as possible...
I am going by what I've read here and the arrow rest is on the right side of the bow...( a righty?)
I cranked it down 1/4 turn at a time (upper and lower at the same time) for two full revolutions and haven't missed the target (just useing the string peep) from a 50 meter distance.
Practice I feel is what going to do it for me...altho slightly uncomfortable at 29.5 " draw... I would prefer a smaller draw length.
I am 5' 10" devided by 2.5 equal 28" I checked finger tip to finger tip same conclussion.

Thanks for your advise...much appreciated!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

check out jim bows in northbay


----------

